# Pomeranians - Look different?



## absnaz (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name's Abi.
I'm 20 years old and have already posted in the intro section to say hi. I've only just joined recently and have tried to search for a thread such as this before posting but no such luck 

Basically in the future, perhaps after me and my dad have moved to a bigger place, we are looking to get a puppy. It's been a hard choice between a few breeds but I'm swayed towards the pomeranian as I've read a lot on them and they seem best suited to the lifestyles we lead. (I even took out a few books as I was passing the libary  )
So I've read quite a bit on them but I have a few questions. I know the pom is basically a type of spitz but are pomeranians supposed to look pretty much the same as them? I know they have 2 layers of coat and it all depends on how it's brushed etc. but whilst surfing the web and looking at pictures, it seems there is the type of pom that looks pretty much the same as a spitz such as this:









and then there is the type that looks like it has a lot more fur but also, the build of the face looks a lot different such as this one:










The first has the face more of a fox and the second, that of a teddybear in a way?

Is it dependant on how they are bred or is it just literally how they are groomed? Any help would be great and sorry if this seems like a stupid question haha!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Im not a Pom specialist but I should imagine there can be some variation in different breed lines. The one at the bottom looks more like how one would be prepared for show, the other is probably more how a pet would look.
Good contacts if you are thinking of getting a Pom are the Breed clubs.

The Pomeranian Club*Hon Secretary Mrs Julie Pike, Tel: 01288 361680.

The South of England Pomeranian Club*Hon Secretary, Mrs Gill Taylor, Royella, 2 Ivy Cottages, Crookham Road, Brimpton, Berkshire. RG7 4SY. Tel: 01189 714406. 
*
The Northern Pomeranian Club* Acting Hon Secretary, Mr Lynn Webster 'Pomlyn' Rose Cottage Farm, Pocknedge Lane, Holymoorside, Chesterfield, Derbys, S42 7HL. Tel: 01246 566059. Home - TheNorthernPomeranianClub
* 
Scottish Pomeranian Club*Hon Secretary, Miss C M McDowall, Hailstonemyre Cottage, Ayr Road, Larkhall, Lanarkshire. ML9 3DW. Tel: 01698 791467.

The Pomeranian Club of Northern Ireland*Hon Secretary, Mr Paul Williamson, 18 Cogry Rise, Doagh, Co.Antrim, Northern Ireland. Tel: 028 93322606. Home

The Pomeranian Club of South Wales*Hon Secretary, Mrs Jean Stone, Bryn Marlais, Brechfa, Carmarthenshire. SA32 7BW. Tel: 01267 202370.

If you are searching for a pom breeder in your area then please contact your local breed club.

The address for the various club webstes are there too. Its a good way to find a reputable breeder as well usually.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

It is different breeding lines. The top one is most commonly seen as a pet, and the bottom one is for the show ring. If you wanted a "proper" pom, then I would go to a show breeder.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

To be honest the top picture looks more like a German spitz ( klein) - take a look here : Stormavon German Spitz Klein - UK breeder of German Spitz Klein puppies. - if it's advertised as a Pomeranian then it's a very poorly bred one !! - the bottom picture is how Pom's SHOULD look


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Round here we see the bigger versions a lot but you can get the smaller ones they all look like the second version..
Dwergkeeshond..


----------



## Claire Bear (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry I have no advice but had to comment on how cute they are! I almost fell out of my chair from the cuteness shock!

I'd love a Pom, however my OH wouldnt let me have a 'girlie' dog as he put it, my next doglet will have to be a Pom now, they are the sweetest little things  

Good luck to you x


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Abi  I love Poms too 
The top pic doesn't look like a Pom at all. It is probably bigger than a Pom too. It looks typical of a puppy farm/BYB "pom" that you see advertised on the internet all the time. Very pretty but NOT a pom
If you want a propper Pom go to the KC web site, find the details for the Pomeranian breed clubs and get in touch  It's never too soon to start making contact with breeders :thumbup:
There are other small spitz breeds that you might like to take a look at, Japanese Spitz, German Spitz Klein/Mittel. Just make sure you find a reputable breeder who health tests and don't be frightened to ask more questions :thumbup:
Linda

Just noticed, Sled Dog Hotel has given you all the Pom contacts you need!


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

They both look better than the shaved ones..

The top one looks more spitz to me.. I'd do some research though..


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree, the top picture doesn't look like a pom. Most poms you see as pets don't look as puffy as the bottom picture though. I prefer the dog in the top picture.


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

With nearly all breeds, I think its all to do with breeding.
Im sure show dogs bred by decent breeders will look alot more like the teddy version... where as run of the mill back yard breeders etc will have a very different version. Altho still very much a pom.
This is why proper breeders will select their breeding dogs very carefully... and others will just put any two dogs together with very little thought about how the pups will turn out as adults.


Im still amazed at the massive variations in Labradors!
When I see a properly bred Labrador I love the breed, but when I see a poorly bred Labrador I go off them... it is bizarre at the differences.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There are two looks and, yes, they are called foxy and teddy bear. KC Poms are generally a lot smaller. I was stroking a KC Pom at the doctors yesterday. It was a really cute little thing. You need to be careful about letting them jump around though because their little legs are quite fragile and can easily break. None KC Poms are twice the size but have much sturdier legs.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I think you get this with alot of toy breeds. I like to think of it as show vs working toys!!LOL
Often the show bred toys are smaller and more extreme looking with heavier coats. 'Working' are bigger, less extreme features and a coat that is easier to manage if you are planning on tromping through fields with them!!
i say toy rather then Pom coz it does hold true for alot of breeds and if you dont care about showing or breeding and just want a pet then you can really get which ever look you like.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Also speaking with the chappie at the doctors who owned the KC Pom, he said his little girl tends to tire very easily when out walking so if you want to go on lots of long walks that could prove to be a problem. My girl is not KC registered and she can walk for hours.


----------



## absnaz (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies everyone and I will check out those links when I get home from work  

I think I kind of understand but seeing the 'teddy bear' looking one makes me want that sort even more! I really wouldn't mind all the grooming if the fur was like that. Obviously they are fluffed up a bit more for shows and all that jazz but would I have to goto a show breeder for the teddy looking one? I would only keep one as a pet but are the prices different from those for show and those just as pets? 

Appreciate everyone's replies, the more I know the better as I'll be contacting breeders soon no doubt


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what area are you absnaz?


----------



## absnaz (Oct 9, 2011)

I live in Bedfordshire which is closet to Milton Keynes, Northampton etc, those kind of areas.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there is a lady that breeds some lovely poms (show type) in essex


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bijou said:


> To be honest the top picture looks more like a German spitz ( klein) - take a look here : Stormavon German Spitz Klein - UK breeder of German Spitz Klein puppies. - if it's advertised as a Pomeranian then it's a very poorly bred one !! - the bottom picture is how Pom's SHOULD look


Completely agree with this. If you want a Pom, go to a reputable breeder or to a rescue, please do not fund unscrupulous breeders.


----------



## absnaz (Oct 9, 2011)

dexter said:


> there is a lady that breeds some lovely poms (show type) in essex


Does she have a website or email address?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Bijou said:


> To be honest the top picture looks more like a German spitz ( klein) - take a look here : Stormavon German Spitz Klein - UK breeder of German Spitz Klein puppies. - if it's advertised as a Pomeranian then it's a very poorly bred one !! - the bottom picture is how Pom's SHOULD look


Agreed, I think pic number 1 is a GS Klein too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We have german spitz, they are nothing like a pom or shouldnt be the ears are a different shape, as is the head that is just for starters  Trouble is a lot of people refer to the german spitz as the victorian pom. Which breed are you really wanting - I do know of 2 young kliens looking for homes at the moment


----------



## absnaz (Oct 9, 2011)

Some people say they should look completely different (the ear shape and nose etc) but then I've seen others say poms are related to the spitz so they will sometimes look the same and shouldn't be worried but I'm confused as othersss say if they look like spitz and are being sold as poms then steer clear! Very confusing  
I do want a pure Pom as I prefer their smaller teddy like face and ears, so darn cute!


----------

